# Replacement for a mouse?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

This is Tommy. He has no tail, and falls asleep in the most stupid places. Do you think he's trying for a Mouse job? :roll: 

Dougie.


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

No, I think he's looking to see if another mouse is going to appear - he particularly liked the fact that the previous one had a long tail, even if the mouse itself was a bit crunchy.... :lol:


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

asprn said:


> This is Tommy. He has no tail, and falls asleep in the most stupid places. Do you think he's trying for a Mouse job? :roll:
> 
> Dougie.


Now I know where the phrase "Tommy Ticklemouse" comes from.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Bless him

Mind you, I quite often find myself nodding off at the comppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

He is nice I want one.................................


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> He is nice I want one.................................


Can't have him - he's my lover-boy. He did get a slap in the middle of the night though when his affection ran away with him & he chewed my nose. :evil:

Dougie.


----------

